# How to not be boring



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm legit around 7PLS 6,3" / 193cm tall, fit (a bit skinny need currently gymmaxxing to change that) and I often get complimented for my looks.
But the thing is I'm completely socially retarded, I don't understand people and can't connect with them, the all seem so boring to me and I have 0 energy when I talk to them, they all look like normies.
When I go to a party it would often go like this, I show up, people are glad to see me and we begin to talk.
They ask me questions, I ask them questions in return but after a short period of time I have 0 things to say to them.
Also I'm a fucking pussy when it comes to seducing girls, even when my friend tell me that she's interested in me.

So how can I be more interesting when talking with people, how can I make them open more to me and crave my presence ?
I want to be that guy that people are missing when I'm not at a party / holliday.

I know people think that personnalitymaxxing is cope but it really helps.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 5, 2020)

be funny


----------



## john2 (Aug 5, 2020)

Just look funny tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

I am, but the thing is that I'm perceived as the funny good looking guy in the group, so when I am around people they just want me to make them laugh.
The thing is that being perceived as such stops me from having more deep conversation, people always thing i'm gonna say something funny or 2nd degree.


----------



## Apeiron (Aug 5, 2020)

RussellBrandMaxxing


----------



## Copeful (Aug 5, 2020)

*- 7 PSL
- On a looksmax forum

Pick one *


----------



## Relinquished (Aug 5, 2020)

How can you be 7 PSL and have these problems?
If you're that good-looking, people will automatically include you in interesting experiences that should inform and enrich your personality.
The only way this can be possible is if life has been such a storm of ease and pussy that your mind has devolved into mush.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

Being high PLS doesn't mean you can't improve.
I had a shitty lifestyle, no grooming, shitty clothes when I was younger because I was so bluepilled that I thought looks didn't matter and I could look like a faggot and still be able to slay.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

Darkwill said:


> How can you be 7 PSL and have these problems?
> If you're that good-looking, people will automatically include you in interesting experiences that should inform and enrich your personality.


I am, I'm always invited to parties and holidays but I just can't connect on a personal level with people.
I do tons of fun stuff with my friends and they introduce me to other people, but I feel like I'm just the guys everyone invites but nobody really knows. They just invite me because I look quite good and make good jokes but I still feel like a stranger


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 5, 2020)

You’re not 7PLS


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> You’re not 7PLS


Ok bro, that's not the point of this post


----------



## Apeiron (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> Ok bro, that's not the point of this post



Show us pics


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> Ok bro, that's not the point of this post


If u were acc 7psl everyone would do the work for u and carry every convo


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> If u were acc 7psl everyone would do the work for u and carry every convo


They do it for a while, but my brain is kinda fried when it comes to having interesting conversation. Also I think it's because I'm low energy so I must feel boring


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 5, 2020)

7 psl chads dont make shit like this:
https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-increase-pp-sensitivity.177562/


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> 7 psl chads dont make shit like this:
> https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-increase-pp-sensitivity.177562/


K bro even good looking guys can fap too much in middle school


----------



## hopemaxxer (Aug 5, 2020)

moments of a greycel


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> middle school


hold up


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> hold up


Started wanking like a retard at 11


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> Started wanking like a retard at 11


bro that's not good


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> bro that's not good


I know but I discovered masturbation and went mad, when I fucked my first GF in high school my dick was made of crocodile skin so I couldn't feel shit. That's why I made that post


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> I know but I discovered masturbation and went mad, when I fucked my first GF in high school my dick was made of crocodile skin so I couldn't feel shit. That's why I made that post


crocodile skin made me cage hard

but seriously have you tried nofap?


----------



## crosshold (Aug 5, 2020)

dm me pics of you, ill confirm if youre psl7 or not


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> but seriously have you tried nofap?


I did, I'm 23 now so I got my fapping addiction in order. But tbh sometimes when I fuck for too long or multiple times in a row I loose tons of sensitivity, and I worry if I would be able to keep erections when I grow older.
But I guess it's a normal phenomenon


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> I did, I'm 23 now so I got my fapping addiction in order. But tbh sometimes when I fuck for too long or multiple times in a row I loose tons of sensitivity, and I worry if I would be able to keep erections when I grow older.
> But I guess it's a normal phenomenon


that's good to hear bro

btw you should do a face reveal. i really wanna see your 7psl face


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

crosshold said:


> dm me pics of you, ill confirm if youre psl7 or not


Tbh not gonna post/send pics of me, just not comfortable with it.
Doesn't matter if I'm really 7 or not the problem is the same, I just need to change my energy and learn to create deeper connections with people


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 5, 2020)

U were probably ugly when u were younger which lead to ur social skills falling behind, while ur looks got better


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 5, 2020)

And btw u know 7psl is like meeks ?


----------



## fauxfox (Aug 5, 2020)

You're either boring or you're not, you can't force yourself to be interesting. But you can develop yourself to be interesting over time.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> I'm legit around 7PLS 6,3" / 193cm tall, fit (a bit skinny need currently gymmaxxing to change that) and I often get complimented for my looks.





terminus said:


> I'm a fucking pussy when it comes to seducing girls, even when my friend tell me that she's interested in me.


you do not deserve the things you have if you can't even use them


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Aug 5, 2020)

You need to inject T as possible 

Also educate yourself of the world around you, history, the other countries besides the one you reside in

Then start joining hobbies like martial arts or a dance class and talk to your coworkers or schoolmates and just ask them questions about their interests and let them just ramble on and just compliment them


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> U were probably ugly when u were younger which lead to ur social skills falling behind, while ur looks got better


True, also my genes keep me very skinny when I don't exercise so I look like fcking Mr Jack, I've seen tremendous improvements in dating life when I began gymmaxing


lifestyle21873 said:


> And btw u know 7psl is like meeks ?


Yes, although I'm white, dark haired/eyed. Which I had blue eyes, would have been perfect


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> True, also my genes keep me very skinny when I don't exercise so I look like fcking Mr Jack, I've seen tremendous improvements in dating life when I began gymmaxing
> 
> Yes, although I'm white, dark haired/eyed. Which I had blue eyes, would have been perfect


Bro if you were as good looking as meeks u would be modeling
I can believe ur GL but not meeks level


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

fauxfox said:


> You're either boring or you're not, you can't force yourself to be interesting. But you can develop yourself to be interesting over time.


I guess I can become more interesting through various experiences, for example I traveled for a while and it is a good subject of convo.


Original said:


> you do not deserve the things you have if you can't even use them


True, that's why I'm trying to improve, so I can use them before I'm too old


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Aug 5, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Bro if you were as good looking as meeks u would be modeling
> I can believe ur GL but not meeks level


Greycels dont understand PSL levels he is prob 7/10 not PSL 7


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Bro if you were as good looking as meeks u would be modeling
> I can believe ur GL but not meeks level


I've done some modeling for casual clothes brands in my country, if you don't do it for luxury brands it doesn't pay that much. And luxury brand seem to like people who look like fcking aliens


----------



## Tall (Aug 5, 2020)

In a similar position

Idk maybe books??


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

I've started reading philosophy, some of it is really interesting but people don't give a shit about philosophy.
I'd love to be enthusiastic about normie things


----------



## DharkDC (Aug 5, 2020)

who cares if he's 7psl or not. Just answer the question


----------



## godlikesz (Aug 5, 2020)

be truly urself


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 5, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> be truly urself


I don't know who I am. Tbh honest I've never found a real passion, I have nothing that defines me, like no identity. 
For instance I have a friend who's a DJ, so every time people hear house music they talk about him, I have a friend who does a lot of bike so people think about him when they see a bike, etc.

But i've never found who I truly am, I've never found my passion that I could follow.


----------



## godlikesz (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> I don't know who I am. Tbh honest I've never found a real passion, I have nothing that defines me, like no identity.
> For instance I have a friend who's a DJ, so every time people hear house music they talk about him, I have a friend who does a lot of bike so people think about him when they see a bike, etc.
> 
> But i've never found who I truly am, I've never found my passion that I could follow.


its over for ur personality then


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> I'm legit around 7PLS


yeah, no


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 5, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Greycels dont understand PSL levels he is prob 7/10 not PSL 7


and thats a self described 7/10 so most likely he is average. The average person rates themself 7/10


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Aug 5, 2020)

terminus said:


> I've started reading philosophy, some of it is really interesting but people don't give a shit about philosophy.
> I'd love to be enthusiastic about normie things


Never give in to the sheeple

Fuck normies they are degenerate back stabbing narcissticic cumstains

They are useful idiots only paying their taxes to support Israel and get the Federal Reserve richer


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Aug 5, 2020)

sounds like a bluepill but pick up relatively niche but still pretty mainstream hobbies like DnD or cosplay.

watch lots of normie tv and movies too.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Aug 5, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> its over for ur personality then


It’s not too late. He’s not too old yet


----------



## Hozay (Aug 5, 2020)

You can't change your nature. Stop trying, you're only going to suffer.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 5, 2020)

What has become of this forum? People giving out personality advice to a random greycel claiming to be 7 PSL without any pics or evidence...


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 5, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> mainstream hobbies like DnD or cosplay.


cosplay is amongst the least NT thing you can do wtf are you on about


----------



## Vitruvian (Aug 5, 2020)

notice how u never metioned u see a girl you are interested in. . stop coping with ur fake friends and girls below ur looks match. or maybe ur parents didn't love u and u don't feel like anybody else will.


----------



## Subhuman trash (Aug 5, 2020)

brag thread


----------



## godlikesz (Aug 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> cosplay is amongst the least NT thing you can do wtf are you on about


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Aug 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> cosplay is amongst the least NT thing you can do wtf are you on about


20 years ago maybe


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 5, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> 20 years ago maybe


----------



## Robert (Aug 5, 2020)

*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Truecel14 (Aug 6, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> What has become of this forum? People giving out personality advice to a random greycel claiming to be 7 PSL without any pics or evidence...


JoinedApr 12, 2020


terminus said:


> I don't know who I am. Tbh honest I've never found a real passion, I have nothing that defines me, like no identity.
> For instance I have a friend who's a DJ, so every time people hear house music they talk about him, I have a friend who does a lot of bike so people think about him when they see a bike, etc.
> 
> But i've never found who I truly am, I've never found my passion that I could follow.


just watch sports, watch latest cape shit and consume. I have to hide my incel hobbies everytime I go outside but I make friends fine,


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 6, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> sounds like a bluepill but pick up relatively niche but still pretty mainstream hobbies like DnD or cosplay.
> 
> watch lots of normie tv and movies too.


Cosplay and DnD are really nerdy hobbies in my country, I don't know about america.
But if you do one of those you immediately appears as a weirdo.
I'll try to watch more normie stuff but tbh almost all of the new content being released is fucking marxist propaganda, and it just gets me mad watching a movie with strong woman and her white cis cuck or shit like that.



Truecel14 said:


> JoinedApr 12, 2020
> 
> just watch sports, watch latest cape shit and consume. I have to hide my incel hobbies every time I go outside but I make friends fine,


Good advice, a lot of my normies friends are into soccer. I hate it it's so fucking boring to watch, maybe I'll try to keep informed about the last matches and best moment of the match. So I will be able to talk with them without having to watch the full thing. And you're right we have to consume to be interesting, but holy shit I don't have enough money to keep up with my friends, they all come from quite rich families.

And for those who think I'm bragging, I just don't see the point of doing it on a forum full of random people that i'll never met in person, I just came here to look for advice and help people if I can, so fuck off


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 6, 2020)

terminus said:


> So how can I be more interesting when talking with people, how can I make them open more to me and crave my presence ?
> I want to be that guy that people are missing when I'm not at a party


Read this guide:









50 Ways to Increase Testosterone Levels Naturally


Do you want to boost your testosterone levels naturally and banish low T for good? Our ultimate step-by-step guide will teach you.




anabolicmen.com





Watch a shit load of Bill Burr and Patrice O'Neal's comedy sets and interviews and make sure to get drunk everytime you're at a social gathering

Although this might not work if you aren't already funny and charismatic so


----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2020)

terminus said:


> I don't know who I am. Tbh honest I've never found a real passion, I have nothing that defines me, like no identity.
> For instance I have a friend who's a DJ, so every time people hear house music they talk about him, I have a friend who does a lot of bike so people think about him when they see a bike, etc.
> 
> But i've never found who I truly am, I've never found my passion that I could follow.


I’m a guitarist so every time people hear guitar they ask me “bro can you play this?”


----------



## Julian (Aug 6, 2020)

You are not 7 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 6, 2020)

yolojetrollo said:


> I’m a guitarist so every time people hear guitar they ask me “bro can you play this?”


Yeah I play guitar and bass well, the thing is there already is a friend in my group who's a beast at the guitar and known as the guitar guy.
Guess I'll bassmaxx, it strange but when I tell people I play bass they find it cool


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Aug 6, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> 7 psl chads dont make shit like this:
> https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-increase-pp-sensitivity.177562/


alright op is clearly low t


----------



## Furious Dingleberry (Aug 6, 2020)

terminus said:


> *I'm legit around 7PLS*


*YEAH SAME HERE BRO I SLAY TOOOOOOO*


----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2020)

terminus said:


> Yeah I play guitar and bass well, the thing is there already is a friend in my group who's a beast at the guitar and known as the guitar guy.
> Guess I'll bassmaxx, it strange but when I tell people I play bass they find it cool


Same, in my group of friends there’s two guitarists and one bassist, but luckily I am known as the best guitarist since I am the only one capable of playing in a band and know how to improvise, where the other guy who is also a guitarist slays it on the accordion and is just an intermediate guitarist who plays open chords most of the time. Music is the best hobby tbh, you practice when you want to, it isn’t excatly as social as training marshall arts for example, but it always relaxes me to turn my Marshall to 11 and play some power chords with distortion on.


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 6, 2020)

7 PSL XD


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 6, 2020)

terminus said:


> I'm legit around 7PLS 6,3" / 193cm tall, fit


From right there I stopped reading, because it is clear to me that the whole text will be at Tolkiens level of high fantasy saga.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 6, 2020)

yolojetrollo said:


> Same, in my group of friends there’s two guitarists and one bassist, but luckily I am known as the best guitarist since I am the only one capable of playing in a band and know how to improvise, where the other guy who is also a guitarist slays it on the accordion and is just an intermediate guitarist who plays open chords most of the time. Music is the best hobby tbh, you practice when you want to, it isn’t excatly as social as training marshall arts for example, but it always relaxes me to turn my Marshall to 11 and play some power chords with distortion on.


Yeah I've been in a band for a while and got a lot of people talking to me about it, but it took time. I guess if I bassmaxx it could my thing. But tbh a lot of people don't even know what a bass is


----------

